# Grilled Fruit?



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

I read this article about grilled fruit... I was wondering about this topic, it said pineapples/pears grilled along with chicken...
so it got my wheels a turning LOL...what  else kinda fruit could we grill?
(this may or may not be the place for this thread)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Peaches!............


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

apples are good grilled just right with cinnamon and sugar. You have to be careful with them though, they will burn easy with the sugar or they will fall apart.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 20, 2006)

peaches are great grilled with a little honey as are figs with proscuitto and blue cheese.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 20, 2006)

You can grill almost any type of fruit, some will be easier (due to their firm structure, like apples) others (like bananas) will need some care.

Lemons, oranges and grapefruit all grill well. Their insides go jammy and slightly caramelised. Mangoes are another fruit that grills well, then you can dice it and make a mango salsa. You can also do the same for avocados as well and create a slightly smoky flavoured avocado salsa (or guacamole) that goes great when paired with a sweet or smoky paprika.


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2006)

The only fruit I have grilled is pineapple, and added brown sugar to carmelize.  They were fantastic!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2006)

when jersey or georgia peaches are in season, i love to grill them with some brown sugar or honey. 
freestones are the best since the pit comes out easily, so you can slice them in half, pull out he pit, double skewer them a couple at a time all facing the same way. i like to spray the open side with a little cooking spray, grill them with that side down jut to get marks, then turn them over. sprinkle brown sugar or honey on the open-grill marked side, and close the lid to let them warm thru and the sugars melt, and they get a little smokey.

pineapple is my second favourite fruit to grill, interleaved with chunks of teryaki marinated fish and sweet onions.

pear halves are also good to grill, and when almost done, sprinkle the tops with a little crumbled gorgonzola and chopped walnuts, drizzle with evoo, again - close the grill and let the cheese melt and smoke.

i'll have to try apples this year since my grill is right under my apple tree. in august and september you have to watch out for falling apples when using the grill. i've gotten plunked on my melon so many times that even worn a hard hat and a petzl head lamp at night when trying to grill.


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

I wonder if Kiwi would be good grilled ?
I'll have to try that


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think peaches and pineapple grill best.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 21, 2006)

Figs, oh my gosh are the gorgeous on the grill, with a little honey and basil or some fresh mozza melted over. Peaches, apricots, pears, plums (if they are very firm), bananas and apples are some of my other favourites too


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2006)

hey, i have a bunch of ripe plantains, i wonder how they will grill? gonna try 'em tonight.

and thanks for the reminder piccolina, grilled figs and honey are fantastic.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 21, 2006)

Plantains will grill excellent, they are more suited to cooking than a banana is hence why a number of cultures use them as such.


----------



## cristal (Feb 21, 2006)

*Grilled melon like canteloupe and honeydew are also good grilled, but the flavor might not be for everyone since grilling it will change the taste to a degree.*


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, i have a bunch of ripe plantains, i wonder how they will grill? gonna try 'em tonight.


 
I was just going to mention this! Grilled plantains are wonderful..

One of my favourite summer desserts is grilled fruit kebabs. Thread pineapple, strawberries, banana, peaches, and plums on skewers. Drizzle with lemon juice and grill. Serve with a vanilla honey yogurt for dipping. 

I also like sliced pineapple marinated in a bit of teriyaki sauce and grilled. It's good served on veggie burgers, portabello "steaks" or just eaten as is!


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2006)

this isn't exactly "grilled" but it is delicious!
When I was a kid we used to slit open a banana, stick a couple marshmallows and some chocolate chips in the center, then wrap it all in foil and stick that out on the grill or, better yet, in a campfire.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 22, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> this isn't exactly "grilled" but it is delicious!
> When I was a kid we used to slit open a banana, stick a couple marshmallows and some chocolate chips in the center, then wrap it all in foil and stick that out on the grill or, better yet, in a campfire.


 TNT banana boats, so yummy! Awww the Girl Guide memories that these bring back 



> thanks for the reminder piccolina, grilled figs and honey are fantastic.


 You are welcome Bucky  They were the first fruit that sprung to my mind when I read Kim's initial post.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

I bumped into this site the other day. This is only the dessert catagory:

http://www.barbecue-online.co.uk/barbecue-recipes/bbq_desserts.htm

The s'mores recipe (among others, like ribs dipped in bleu cheese) is making me hungry.

BuckyT, was it your post a while ago, asking about making a pork roast on the grill? Anyhew, there are some great-looking recipes here.


----------



## glazzguy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm gonna piss off some but grilling fruit is absurd. Just eat it. Grilling vegetables is also kind of lame unless they are on a kabob stick with lamb. That's my 2¢ worth 

gg


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

glazzguy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna piss off some but grilling fruit is absurd. Just eat it. Grilling vegetables is also kind of lame unless they are on a kabob stick with lamb. That's my 2¢ worth
> 
> gg


 
Oooooh, gg, we can agree to disagree, right?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2006)

glazzguy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna piss off some but grilling fruit is absurd. Just eat it. Grilling vegetables is also kind of lame unless they are on a kabob stick with lamb. That's my 2¢ worth
> 
> gg


 
grilling canned fruit is really good, have you ever tried it, glazz?

same goes for grilled canned corn.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

BT, did you see my post with the link to grilling recipes. Funny how posts stick in my head. Hope I recalled correctly, when you were doing a pork roast? on the grill. I may go post/share the link as I know many folks enjoy using a grill. 

I have an indoor grill, but sure I could adapt the yummy recipes posted there.  The standing crown looks amazing.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

glazzguy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna piss off some but grilling fruit is absurd. Just eat it. Grilling vegetables is also kind of lame unless they are on a kabob stick with lamb. That's my 2¢ worth
> 
> gg


 
wow you really don't know what your missing, chicken and pineapples grilled are good... try it next time you got your grill out its different and gives your chicken a wonderfull flavor...


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> wow you really don't know what your missing, chicken and pineapples grilled are good... try it next time you got your grill out its different and gives your chicken a wonderfull flavor...


 
Kim, speaking of pineapple, check out that link for Paradise grilled.  The grilled pineapple is served with ice cream. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Kim, speaking of pineapple, check out that link for Paradise grilled. The grilled pineapple is served with ice cream. Hope you enjoy.


I checked it out and I am gonna try it next time we do chicken on the grill,I bet the pepper does add a kick to the pineapple,thanks for sharing mish


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I checked it out and I am gonna try it next time we do chicken on the grill,I bet the pepper does add a kick to the pineapple,thanks for sharing mish


 
You are very welcome, Kim  I definitely want to get to the barbequed ribs dipped in Bleu Cheese and maybe the grilled pineapple and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2006)

mish, i just checked that site out. wow!!! thanks for the link. bookmarking that one. thanks again...


----------



## glazzguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Kimbaby
What I like about pineapples are the golden pineapples in the markets today. They used to be $5 for one. These days you can get them for one or two dollars apiece. They are grown in the Caribbean. So sweet


----------



## glazzguy (Feb 22, 2006)

*-buckytom-*

_grilling canned fruit is really good, have you ever tried it, glazz?_

Perhaps in a previous life


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

glazzguy said:
			
		

> Kimbaby
> What I like about pineapples are the golden pineapples in the markets today. They used to be $5 for one. These days you can get them for one or two dollars apiece. They are grown in the Caribbean. So sweet


 
I am sure you have heard of caribbean chicken ? main ingrs are chicken/pineapple I love pineapple rightout of the can to its good...
and is not has hard to peel


----------



## glazzguy (Feb 22, 2006)

*_kimbaby_*

One thing in favor of canned pineapple is that it's picked when ripe. Contrast that with the under ripe whitish fresh pineapple we had for years and that's still on the market. The (fresh) golden pineapple is so much better. You could grow pineapple in Floria. Save the crown and leaves, save the top and you plant it

G


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

I have planted a pineapple tree before but it never put forth fruit,but it was a very pretty plant...


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mish, i just checked that site out. wow!!! thanks for the link. bookmarking that one. thanks again...


 
You are very welcome, BT.


----------

